# Okay one more time Ohio



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay so I would still like to try and meet you guys. Obviously the past few times have not worked, lol. But I still like the Mansfield thing at Applebee's. I also wouldnt be opposed to going to the Quaker Steak and Lube in Columbus off 71. So what do you guys think? There is only a month and some change before we all get too crazy with springtime work. And yes the poll is multiple choice too, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

IF we went to Cloumbus, 

Steve & I know how to get there aslong as we can get on 71 this time 


But that way I think we would get Wallker and them guys, but we might loss the guys like Arron and Kurt.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

what happen 2 the meyer thing


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

i would like to meet everyone as well it think we will get more people if we have it in c bus though


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

When and where? I wil buy first round!!!!!!!


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Everyone needs a webcam, thats about the only way it will work.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

A webcam, lol. I think I would be scared to have some of you with a webcam, LOL J/K I still would like to do a meet though. JP and Shawn and Mike, if no one from up my way has any interest, I wouldnt mind comming to Cbus down at the Steak and Lube. Im sure Clap and Steve would come too. But I would like all of us to go. I think I will let this thread run its course till Friday the 22nd. Then we will figure the date from there


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Whats the verdict?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I think we can get it rolling if we try!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

It is a lame duck put it out of its misery.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Steve, 

We might just have to slowy go for wings and lunch till we meet every one lol


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I here that Ron.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

How said would it be, if we had to eat lunch to meet plowsiters LOL


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

It wouldnt be sad at all we would just be a bunch of fat ***es. And have a hell of a time getting in and out of the trucks.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL Nah,

We would be ok 

We work enougth to burn it off!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe are right arm and fingers do and right leg but the rest of us dont move to much.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL, well we will in the spring and summer


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Sounds like this plan is going to be a turd??? Well we can still hang out in our little groups, but one day we will get the big group together!!! LOL


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea maybe in late October when it isnt snowing and you guys can take a break from cleaning leaves and cutting grass.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;518433 said:


> Okay so I would still like to try and meet you guys. I also wouldnt be opposed to going to the Quaker Steak and Lube in Columbus off 71. lol


That sounds good to me The weather is the only downfall. It might be good to set a date time and place in toward middle or end of March


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

clappy, I think tomorrows off. Day time snow, we gunna be pushing.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

OK Kurt Kurt!


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

You missed a good lunch yo!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I WILL STEP UP TO THE PLATE!!!!!! Well i will setup something in columbus! Come if you want to! I will set it up after this storm. A few of the Cbus guys that are not on here are going to show up. With that said shawn, jp, and any other Cbus guys you better show up! Clap you have no choice but to bring a car full of psiters with you! Who ever started this better show up! I will post a date and get feed back and if we have to i will set another date.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

Mike S;528779 said:


> I WILL STEP UP TO THE PLATE!!!!!! I will post a date and get feed back and if we have to i will set another date.


Get-r-did...I'll try to make it


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll hope in a car with whoever. I'm not driving 3 hours alone to columbus.

NEXT WEEK Quaker Steak & Lube, Youngstown, Tuesday!!!! I know the Clap will show, anyone else can too. Just alil get together, all you can eat wings, yards of beer. what else could you want?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Two meetings one up in NE OH and one Columbus! We can get a good out come at both location! Ron help me set up location up there! I will setup down hear what days are we not going to get snow?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Theres a sweet place in Canton Ohio, we can meet at!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

good deal! Where?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I think Quaker, Roosters, or Hooters hear!


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;533117 said:


> Theres a sweet place in Canton Ohio, we can meet at!


thats a little closer 2 home played golf last summer in canton


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

how many northeast ohio guys interested? I'm willing to go a ways, but not really much more than about an hour due to schedules right now. Anyways, I figure I'm about as far west as most people (could be wrong) who are willing to get together, but there is a great place in North Olmsted called Alexander's. Its located on Lorain Rd. about 1 mile east of I-480. Its easily accessible by the Turnpike, 480, or 71. I've been to quite a few get togethers there and they are always willing to accomodate as long as they have a day or two's notice with an apporximate number of patrons. Their food is EXCELLENT, plenty of beverage choices, good atmosphere, and prices are really reasonable. 
Just thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Isnt that J.Alexanders? I havent been there, but heard the food is really good


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

we got a Quaker, Roosters in canton too


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

It not going to happen. And if it dose it will be a miracle. :waving:


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;533755 said:


> Isnt that J.Alexanders? I havent been there, but heard the food is really good


No, its called Alexander's Restaurant & Billiards. I think the address is 30850 Lorain Rd., North Olmsted, Oh. 44070 for anyone that wants to look it up on mapquest or googleearth


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

SpruceLandscape;533774 said:


> No, its called Alexander's Restaurant & Billiards. I think the address is 30850 Lorain Rd., North Olmsted, Oh. 44070 for anyone that wants to look it up on mapquest or googleearth


now thats real close 2 home


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

When a good day? Where in Cbus? I suggest Quaker since it was brought up! This coming thur,fri,sat, or tues?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Where and when up there Ron?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just keep me informed of when and where. Ron since I see you got the election and Tom got kicked out.  :waving:


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

kashman;534147 said:


> now thats real close 2 home


Sure is about 10-15 minutes!


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

stcroixjoe;535179 said:


> Sure is about 10-15 minutes!


yep just up the street


----------

